# Boas > Anacondas >  Albino Anaconda

## Ben_Renick

I know I've been slacking on updating Anaconda projects, but they are still pushing along!  I'll try and get some updated photos of a lot of things for everyone!  But for now, it's only a few more years until we get some Double Het. Caramel Snow Anacondas!

----------


## muddoc

That is Bad Arse Ben.  Good luck with the Conda projects this year.  Are you going to make any Axanthics this year?

----------


## Ben_Renick

Eh... Don't think so.  Just no response from that female yet, but I'm betting next year will be her year!  I will have some more Yellow Anaconda stuff and normal Greens going on this season though!

Thanks man!  Now I have to start posting pics of Ball stuff.  :sploosh:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Beautiful as always Ben!
Im still in awe over your patternless yellows too.  :Very Happy: 

Very nice, and wish you posted on here more.
We need more Conda people, and you are like the god of them.  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:

----------


## muddoc

> Eh... Don't think so.  Just no response from that female yet, but I'm betting next year will be her year!  I will have some more Yellow Anaconda stuff and normal Greens going on this season though!
> 
> Thanks man!  Now I have to start posting pics of Ball stuff.


I think you need to make some DH Snow Anacondas.  That would be a sick looking 12 foot snake.

p.s. I wish I could post BP stuff, but I don't even have eggs yet.  Good luck with that species as well.

----------


## Ben_Renick

Well, hopefully I'll get some good odds on some new Patternless stuff this year!  I'll throw some more stuff up on Retics and Condas for you guys, I know I've been on hiatus for awhile, but I'm around, just slackin' on posting!  

Will try for some Double Hets. for sure man!  Then another 5 years after that we'll see if we can hit a 1/16! :Bowdown: 

Thanks!

----------

_muddoc_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I cant wait!
I cant even fathom a snow greenie...

And if you get great odds on those Patternless, ill take a female if you have a spare  :Smile:

----------


## Denial

wow she sure has grown

----------


## Neal

Nice, I likey.

----------


## joepythons

Very nice  :Good Job:

----------


## Arabesqueboa

Very impressive Ben!! :Good Job:

----------


## Kysenia

That is a cool conda :Smile:

----------


## smd58

thats nice first one ive seen.

----------


## Boanerges

Now that's a beautiful anaconda  :Good Job:

----------


## gman8585

A anaconda almost ate Jennifer lopez and ICE CUBE,on the river boat ,scary ,hopefully you don't have any famous people at your house!

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Awesome as always Ben.

----------


## LegitReptiles

AWESOME!!!
I love Conda's but theeyre just Too big for a 5'6 boy like me.
HAHAHA, How much do they run for?  :Surprised:

----------


## pamby13

teach me your ways!!!!

----------


## aboutsnakes

wow never seen one!! amazing !

----------

